# Lets all share Critter Christmas Photos



## AppyLover2

Thought it might be fun to have one topic where we can all share our critters Christmas pictures. This is my favorite of Kitty. It was taken 4 years ago when she was a totally different color than she is now (gotta love those appys). Will try to get a few more today of the rest of the guys.


----------



## MBhorses

aw

precious


----------



## Zipper

HO HO HO

Raising money for Meac which is an emergencey help for animals hurt or abandoned.

The 2 horses raised 50 on their own from people.


----------



## minie812

My hubby has been trying really hard for the last month to "BAG" his deer for 2009 without much luck. We have a new rifle & figured I would give it a shot (so to speak) I opened the door and it was still dark...out in the distance I heard something bark...In the glimmer of light I took my first shot & what Luck as I got my very first BUCK!


----------



## Zipper

That is really cute. Boxer are such hams. We have 2 of them. Great dogs.


----------



## Marty

Be sure you guys enter the Christmas contest!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Here is mine that I had made last year, I cant find where I wrote down who edited it but they were on here so hopefully they will come forward and get their credit



.

Bob


----------



## Zipper

Oh my that is so cute. Melinda

This is so much fun but I dress mine and than take the picture I dont do anything with them as I am just learning.


----------



## AppyLover2

Zipper your little leopard is absolutely adorable!! And good for them raising $50.

Melinda I did that edit. Thought his little smile was soooo cute.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

AppyLover2 said:


> Zipper your little leopard is absolutely adorable!! And good for them raising $50.
> Melinda I did that edit. Thought his little smile was soooo cute.


Awesome, I had your name written down but not your "appylover2" screenname! Yay, I will def. have to remember that now LOL! Thanks a bunch again!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Zipper said:


> Oh my that is so cute. MelindaThis is so much fun but I dress mine and than take the picture I dont do anything with them as I am just learning.


Thanks!!! I would dress mine up too but I dont have anything to dress them up with! I just had that edit done last yr because it was cute lol!


----------



## targetsmom

I didn't have anything to dress ours up in either so I just used a bow off a wreath! Be creative!!!


----------



## Marty




----------



## wantminimore

Great pics everybody! Here is mine, this is Chip taken a few weeks ago, the antlers have little bells on them and Chip was not to thrilled about that but he did stand still for me to get a shot.


----------



## MiLo Minis

This is my 2009 Christmas card to all!


----------



## PaintedMeadows

Those are all great pictures!! Targetsmom, I love your little pinto!! What a wonderfully sweet face!! Neat avatar picture too!


----------



## AppyLover2

Great pictures everybody. Keep 'em commin.


----------



## Reble

My two new boys wishing you all A Very Merry Christmas.


----------



## Tami

Here is what I designed for my Christmas cards this year....featuring one of my main "men" Samis Soap Suds and my wonderful new logo by Cristina of Lucky C Acres......


----------



## Hill Haven Farms

Did a photo shoot for a friend at her barn. She runs the Hilltoppers Riding Academy for Hunter/Jumpers... there are some dogs, cats and horses...these are big ones... i haven't shot my mini's yet...


----------



## drk

This is my African Grey Parrot "BABYBIRD" opening one of her presents at Christmas 2008


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

Getting 4 grandkids to sit and adding our 4 furkids to the picture is turning out to be impossible! but anyways here is what I got. Our 4 grandkids and our 3 standard poodles (the 2 apricot colored ones are just puppies yet, so they have a excuse to not pose pretty...but our male red poodle seems to be giving them a dirty look... MIA is our black lab Angel. She hates having her pic taken! This is about as good as its going to get.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Dapper Dan, loaded down with holiday decor--sleigh bells, antlers, leg bells, and foofoo--at a recent parade. He was a big hit. Buddy, my dog, loves to ride along.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAZ8ujAtJrs


----------



## Miniequine




----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Miniequine said:


>


I love your pictures!!!! Especially the last one!


----------



## GOTTACK

Lisa


----------



## minie812

drk said:


> This is my African Grey Parrot "BABYBIRD" opening one of her presents at Christmas 2008


Wow Diane...so weird I have an African Grey named OPIE. I have had him since a baby and he is now 13 rs old


----------



## drk

minie812 said:


> drk said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my African Grey Parrot "BABYBIRD" opening one of her presents at Christmas 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Diane...so weird I have an African Grey named OPIE. I have had him since a baby and he is now 13 rs old
Click to expand...

Too funny, We have alot of the same tastes in our beloved pets





I've had BabyBird since she was hatched in 1991


----------



## minie812

drk said:


> minie812 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drk said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my African Grey Parrot "BABYBIRD" opening one of her presents at Christmas 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Diane...so weird I have an African Grey named OPIE. I have had him since a baby and he is now 13 rs old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too funny, We have alot of the same tastes in our beloved pets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had BabyBird since she was hatched in 1991
Click to expand...

Tell me.do u have a Boxer? of Italian Greyhounds or mini Aussie?


----------



## maplegum




----------



## minie812

maplegum said:


>


lOVE THE STOCKING PIC


----------



## drk

minie812 said:


> drk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minie812 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drk said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my African Grey Parrot "BABYBIRD" opening one of her presents at Christmas 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Diane...so weird I have an African Grey named OPIE. I have had him since a baby and he is now 13 rs old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too funny, We have alot of the same tastes in our beloved pets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had BabyBird since she was hatched in 1991
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me.do u have a Boxer? of Italian Greyhounds or mini Aussie?
Click to expand...


LOL I have a Boxer, a Great Dane , and a Maltese. Plus a Blue & Gold Macaw


----------



## drk

WOW Everybody have GORGEOUS CHRISTMAS photos of all their Family, Horses and other pets. They are all BEAUTIFUL !!!!!


----------



## minie812

drk said:


> WOW Everybody have GORGEOUS CHRISTMAS photos of all their Family, Horses and other pets. They are all BEAUTIFUL !!!!!


I used to raise brindle and fawn GD


----------



## Zipper

All the photos and the photoshop ones are great.

My family have enjoyed them also as I always say look at this one.

I just love the standard poodles and the grandkids that is so adorable.


----------



## Marty

I love looking at all of these so much I can't stand it......its FANTASTIC!


----------



## Kellie in OR




----------



## drk

minie812 said:


> drk said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW Everybody have GORGEOUS CHRISTMAS photos of all their Family, Horses and other pets. They are all BEAUTIFUL !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I used to raise brindle and fawn GD
Click to expand...

OH I'd love a Brindle GD


----------



## wpsellwood

This Twitch, my bestest buddy in the whole world


----------



## Zipper

Oh Kelly that is such a great card. It would suit me right to a T.

Twitch is so cute, what type of dog?


----------



## wpsellwood

ahhh thanks on my buddy Twitch!!! Hes a mini aussie, he weighs 20 lbs.


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm

My Feather's second year buying a christmas tree.







Video of my Christmas Ponies


----------



## Zipper

Oh my Amanda,

That was so neat to watch and priceless. Everybody is just sending awesome pictures and videos.

I thought Twitch was a min. aussie. I have 2 australian shepherds that are huge against Twitch. Great dogs.


----------



## wpsellwood

Yeah I might get me a big one next time! But he fits in the middle of our bed just right



Smartest dog I have ever had.


----------



## Miniequine

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> Miniequine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love your pictures!!!! Especially the last one!
Click to expand...

Thank you



)


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures

This is a good one I got this year of my Toy Fox Terrier "Teo"






I'll have to dig out my horse photos from other years, they are on a disc somewhere!


----------



## Hill Haven Farms

A Fun One


----------



## minie812

Kim~Crayonboxminiatures said:


> This is a good one I got this year of my Toy Fox Terrier "Teo"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to dig out my horse photos from other years, they are on a disc somewhere!


OMG is that cute or what? Now we know why dogs bit us...lol


----------



## Zipper

Teo is so cute.

The reindeer herd is cute also.

Everyone is so awesome I have run out comments.

I cant wait to take a course on how to do all the stuff you guys are doing.

All I can do is point and shoot my camera.


----------



## wpsellwood

Teo I love his ears OMG


----------



## Sixstardanes

Happy Horseydanes!






Saber with our newest family member, Spice, a Great Dane pup.


----------



## Peggy Hogan

Tami said:


> Here is what I designed for my Christmas cards this year....featuring one of my main "men" Samis Soap Suds and my wonderful new logo by Cristina of Lucky C Acres......


Very cute...


----------



## Peggy Hogan

I have a grey named "Bunky" He's 23 this year and I raised him from a chick. He whistle lots of tunes including Sleigh ride, winter wonderland and Pirates of the Caribbean. As you other grey owners know, they're like another household member.

Great picture!






Wow Diane...so weird I have an African Grey named OPIE. I have had him since a baby and he is now 13 rs old





Too funny, We have alot of the same tastes in our beloved pets





I've had BabyBird since she was hatched in 1991

Tell me.do u have a Boxer? of Italian Greyhounds or mini Aussie?


----------



## Peggy Hogan

Handsome waiting to ring the bell for the Salvation Army.


----------



## AppyLover2

Such wonderful pictures and beautiful pets. You guys should all be proud.

Here are the other 2 minis. We "borrowed" Kitty's antlers for a couple quick shots. It was feeding time and they were not terribly interested in posing.

This is Captain Krunch.






And Bambi.






And another one of Kitty. Yep this is what she looks like today. Quite a bit of difference from that first one of her.


----------



## kayla221444

twitch is a handsome little man, wait is he a boy ? LOL sorry!!!

Here is my try,






Our two stallions Elvis & Booger


----------



## little lady

I would love to share my mini's Christmas pics but for some reason I can not get a photo to load???


----------



## AppyLover2

This is Pokey, posted for Little Lady.


----------



## little lady

There is my sweet girl!



Thanks AppyLover2 for posting her pictures!!


----------



## Zipper

Pokey is so cute.


----------



## MBennettp

My horses represented the company that I work for in the 2008 Christmas parade.


----------



## Connie P

I have thoroughly enjoyed this thread!


----------



## Zipper

Mary they are so neat looking.

Where did you get the shoes? I am always looking for ideas.

I am lucky because my guys will wear stuff.


----------



## AppyLover2

> I have thoroughly enjoyed this thread!


I must say Connie I have too!! It gives you a warm fuzzy feeling when you try to start something that takes hold.



> Where did you get the shoes?


Yes Mary please do tell us about the shoes. I have a little one with sore feet and I'm certainly not looking forward to keeping her in her stall all winter. I not only looked for the old posts about shoes (couldn't find anything) but I've also been looking at shoes to see if they look like they'd fit.


----------



## Sixstardanes

Those look like Build A Bear shoes.


----------



## MBennettp

Yes, they are Build a Bear shoes and they fit wonderfully. The high top ones seem to rub their ankles but these fit just right. They weren't that expensive either. You can order them online if there is not a store near you.

Mary


----------



## Zipper

Im sorry what is build a bear. Im lost here.


----------



## Gena

I have really enjoyed seeing everyone's photos!!

Here is a picture of the Christmas "card" I made for my Sheltie site visitors...






I also added falling snow etc and a pretty Christmas song if you would like to visit:

www.stablelaneshelties.com


----------



## TheCaseFamily00

Zipper,Build A Bear is a kids store where you pick a stuffed animal,have it stuffed, pick clothes etc. They have them at alot of malls. My daughter has some shoes i'll have to try them



.


----------



## triplethorsefarm

Here is our little Roper....he has already been to the nursing homes, schools, and now.....the antlers. He puts up with so much for being so young. We love him to pieces. Enjoy the pic

http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae8/tri..._100_1902-1.gif


----------



## Zipper

Roper looks adorable with his antlers on.


----------



## maplegum

Gena said:


> I have really enjoyed seeing everyone's photos!!
> Here is a picture of the Christmas "card" I made for my Sheltie site visitors...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also added falling snow etc and a pretty Christmas song if you would like to visit:
> 
> www.stablelaneshelties.com


That's really beautiful.


----------



## kaprikorn




----------



## appymini




----------



## Marty

[SIZE=14pt]Any room left for a Redneck colt????????[/SIZE]


----------

